# Land Of Lincoln Herf 7 - October 5 & 6, 2007



## seagarsmoker

The Land Of Lincoln Herf 7 website has been updated with new information for this years herf. 
Dates: October 5 & 6, 2007
Location: Sherman Athletic Club (same as last year) - big thanks to Matt for getting us the club again this year!

For those who are attending or may want to, click the link below.

http://www.landoflincolnherf.com


----------



## Navydoc

Finally....a chance to attend my first LOLH


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Navydoc said:


> Finally....a chance to attend my first LOLH


Same here Doc. Can't wait.


----------



## Buckeye Jack

This year will be my fourth in a row, I wouldn't miss it for anything. Look forward to seeing all you guys again!


----------



## RPB67

Kayak_Rat said:


> Same here Doc. Can't wait.


I think I am in for this one as well.


----------



## Da Klugs

Navydoc said:


> Finally....a chance to attend my first LOLH


Remember you need to give everyone there a good cigar and Matt a wedgie as your newbie indoctrination. :ss


----------



## Guest

Mind if I tag along to this one guys?


----------



## King James

As long as something unforeseeable doesn't come up... I'm in


----------



## croatan

I'm planning on being there.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Da Klugs said:


> Remember you need to give everyone there a good cigar and Matt a wedgie as your newbie indoctrination. :ss


Starting early Dave? LMAO :ss


----------



## ResIpsa

I would love to make this, but it means Shack Herf in August, MegaMob in September and then LOLH in October.....funds may be tight,


----------



## Kayak_Rat

ResIpsa said:


> I would love to make this, but it means Shack Herf in August, MegaMob in September and then LOLH in October.....funds may be tight,


I hear Klugs will let you spoon in exchange for vintage cigars. Might take care of a night or two.


----------



## icehog3

This one is gonna be tough this year, I leave for Ireland the day after the herf....but I ain't sayin' "no" just yet.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> This one is gonna be tough this year, I leave for Ireland the day after the herf....but I ain't sayin' "no" just yet.


what better way is there to send you off


----------



## dadof3illinois

icehog3 said:


> This one is gonna be tough this year, I leave for Ireland the day after the herf....but I ain't sayin' "no" just yet.


If I can make a day of it so can you big boy......:r

Hey, you can stay in my room, I promise I don't snore..:tu


----------



## icehog3

dadof3illinois said:


> If I can make a day of it so can you big boy......:r
> 
> Hey, you can stay in my room, I promise I don't snore..:tu


But I do Jerry!! :r


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Unless something comes up, I'll be there.


----------



## seagarsmoker

For those who are attending, please post your name on this thread.
Thanks!
JB


----------



## Puffy69

Navydoc said:


> Finally....a chance to attend my first LOLH


:tpd:..Cant wait.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

seagarsmoker said:


> For those who are attending, please post your name on this thread.
> Thanks!
> JB


Kayak_Rat - Zack H


----------



## croatan

croatan said:


> I'm planning on being there.


Just found out I'll have a work conflict that weekend. Guess I'm out 

If anything changes, I'll post back.


----------



## Buckeye Jack

seagarsmoker said:


> For those who are attending, please post your name on this thread.
> Thanks!
> JB


Jody, looks like we will have 3 so far from the Columbus crew (I'll be in Cleveland by then, but you can still count me) this year. We finally talked Bob into coming over. It was his house we were at when you and Kerry made it over to see Filly. Names below:

Jack Weber
Bob Thomas
Gary Snyder

See you then!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Buckeye Jack said:


> Jody, looks like we will have 3 so far from the Columbus crew (I'll be in Cleveland by then, but you can still count me) this year. We finally talked Bob into coming over. It was his house we were at when you and Kerry made it over to see Filly. Names below:
> 
> Jack Weber
> Bob Thomas
> Gary Snyder
> 
> See you then!


Thanks Jack and glad Bob is making it over. I remember him and that herf very well. I sent Jen an email to see if she was coming again this year, but have not heard back from her yet.


----------



## Cochise

I can't wait.

I already have a room reserved at the Comfort Suites.($49)

I'm looking for a bunkie(s) and/or travel partner(s)to share the room and head down from Chitown Fri. AM and return Sun. AM.


----------



## IHT

Navydoc said:


> Finally....a chance to attend my first LOLH


wish i could say that. still can't make one trip back to my birthplace.
i'll just be getting back from hawaii a couple days before that, and then my wife takes off for a nursing seminar someplace.


----------



## RPB67

Looks like I am going to this as well. :ss


----------



## Sir Tony

I coming boys and girls!


----------



## PullMyFinger

I'll be there. Hell, it could be the last one with a statewide smoking ban coming. Been to every one but one.

Bill Liberman


----------



## M1903A1

Cochise said:


> I can't wait.
> 
> I already have a room reserved at the Comfort Suites.($49)
> 
> I'm looking for a bunkie(s) and/or travel partner(s)to share the room and head down from Chitown Fri. AM and return Sun. AM.


PM on the way...looks like I can make it....


----------



## Da Klugs

Third time should be the charm. 

After hours at the perkins again?


----------



## MrsCigarLover

*Hi...

I am looking at attending, again.*


----------



## seagarsmoker

Cochise said:


> I can't wait.
> 
> I already have a room reserved at the Comfort Suites.($49)
> 
> I'm looking for a bunkie(s) and/or travel partner(s)to share the room and head down from Chitown Fri. AM and return Sun. AM.


Great rate on your hotel room! 
I would never tell anyone where to stay, but if I was traveling here, I know where I would be staying for $49 a night.


----------



## Coach

a possibilty of attending my FIRST LOL...........gee makes me wanna re-think retiring from coaching football.


----------



## Cochise

seagarsmoker said:


> Great rate on your hotel room!
> I would never tell anyone where to stay, but if I was traveling here, I know where I would be staying for $49 a night.


Yes, it is a great rate, I came across a deal that isn't all that common.


----------



## seagarsmoker

10 weeks from today, it'll be herf time! :w


----------



## seagarsmoker

From Club Stogie, so far:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (MR), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyey Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach


----------



## hollywood

seagarsmoker said:


> From Club Stogie, so far:
> seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (MR), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyey Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, *hollywood*


Looks like I'll be able to swing more than just the one day this year!! Can't wait!!:ss


----------



## seagarsmoker

hollywood said:


> Looks like I'll be able to swing more than just the one day this year!! Can't wait!!:ss


From Club Stogie, so far:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyey Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood,


----------



## seagarsmoker

9 weeks until LOLH 7! 

Donations have started to arrive from our sponsors this week. Will update the website when we get a few more. :w


----------



## RenoB

Really wanted to come back this year but wasn't sure how I was going to make it happen. Well, I went looking at hotel rooms and decided to book a Saturday night stay, just in case. Turns out to be an unrefundable reservation so guess who's coming to Springfield 

Now that I know, the waiting begins. Look forward to seeing everyone again in October!


----------



## Dandee

Add me to the list of attendees. Looking to share a room if anyone is interested.


----------



## seagarsmoker

I've been herfing out of town the last two weekends (minni & Shack III), so I missed the 50 day countdown!

From Club Stogie, so far:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, Dandee, <your name here>


----------



## shaerza

Anyone coming thru Ohio that wants a carpool buddy? :tu I would like to come so will add myself to the maybe portion. Will have to see how bad i rehit the slope after the Shack


----------



## King James

shaerza said:


> Anyone coming thru Ohio that wants a carpool buddy? :tu I would like to come so will add myself to the maybe portion. Will have to see how bad i rehit the slope after the Shack


you can only come if you admit the W is the best school in the big 10


----------



## icehog3

I am going to try to make it on Saturday, if I can have everything organized for my overseas trip by then....would be great to see y'all again.


----------



## allanb3369

Planning on making it over for this one. Don't worry, Tom, we'll make sure that any PPP's end early enough for you to make it to bed nice and early - salomones at 3:00 AM anyone???


----------



## zemekone

allanb3369 said:


> salomones at 3:00 AM anyone???


i have to say that was effing good times!


----------



## Da Klugs

I heard that Jessica Alba was MCing the auction this year.

Can I come early?

Wait I mean can I ....

Nevermind.


----------



## Brandon

Da Klugs said:


> I heard that Jessica Alba was MCing the auction this year.
> 
> Can I come early?
> 
> Wait I mean can I ....
> 
> Nevermind.


From what I've heard.....

Let's just say you shouldn't hurt yourself by trying to break your routine.


----------



## icehog3

allanb3369 said:


> Planning on making it over for this one. Don't worry, Tom, we'll make sure that any PPP's end early enough for you to make it to bed nice and early - salomones at 3:00 AM anyone???


Sounds good Allan!!

After the salamones PPP, Sancho Sanchos for everyone!! :r


----------



## seagarsmoker

Brandon said:


> From what I've heard.....
> 
> Let's just say you shouldn't hurt yourself by trying to break your routine.


:r
That's going to leave a mark. . .


----------



## Havanaaddict

icehog3 said:


> Sounds good Allan!!
> 
> After the salamones PPP, Sancho Sanchos for everyone!! :r


Sweet!!!! I am in


----------



## seagarsmoker

From Club Stogie, so far:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, <your name here>


----------



## icehog3

Havanaaddict said:


> Sweet!!!! I am in


And Pineapple Vodka!! Lots of it!!


----------



## Havanaaddict

icehog3 said:


> And Pineapple Vodka!! Lots of it!!


Hey Kerry better make a few extra gallons And tell the hotel to warn the guest's shit may get ugly fast:chk


----------



## fat_tire

I'm there!


----------



## seagarsmoker

From Club Stogie, so far:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, icehog3, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, fat tire, <your name here>

Will talk to Kerry about pineapple vodka.


----------



## icehog3

seagarsmoker said:


> From Club Stogie, so far:
> seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, icehog3, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, fat tire, <your name here>
> 
> *Will talk to Kerry about pineapple vodka.*


Sweet! Still over 6 weeks to age it!


----------



## seagarsmoker

icehog3 said:


> Sweet! Still over 6 weeks to age it!


Oh shet, may not have enough time to get that 'aged' flavor then...


----------



## icehog3

seagarsmoker said:


> Oh shet, may not have enough time to get that 'aged' flavor then...


Au Contraire Mon Frère, I think last years was aged about 4 weeks, and it was SWEEEEET!! :tu:r


----------



## drevim

Well, hell if both of the "root beer" boys are going to be there....

I'm in!!!



Ian


----------



## RedBaron

I heard a rumor that this guy is going to try and make it! :chk


----------



## Buckeye Jack

Da Klugs said:


> I heard that Jessica Alba was MCing the auction this year.
> 
> Can I come early?
> 
> Wait I mean can I ....
> 
> Nevermind.


Hell I'd pay to see her say dowrah!! :ss


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> Well, hell if both of the "root beer" boys are going to be there....
> 
> I'm in!!!
> 
> Ian


Ian is coming.....we're gonna need more vodka, Jody and Kerry! :r


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Ian is coming.....we're gonna need more vodka, Jody and Kerry! :r


Wiser words have never come from your mouth, Mr. Murphy. :al


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> Wiser words have never come from your mouth, Mr. Murphy. :al


:al :al :al

I could have said it in caveman language, Ian....

"GLUG GLUG GLUG GLUG GLUG GLUG GLUG!!!!" :r

:al :al :al


----------



## seagarsmoker

From Club Stogie, so far:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, icehog3, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, fat tire, drevim, <your name here>


----------



## hollywood

drevim said:


> Well, hell if both of the "root beer" boys are going to be there....
> 
> *I'm in!!!*
> 
> Ian


Right on!! Better pack some more poo!!:tu


----------



## raisin

RedBaron said:


> I heard a rumor that this guy is going to try and make it! :chk


Well, in that case...

From Club Stogie, so far:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, <my name here>


----------



## Cubatobaco

cabinetsticker said:


> Mind if I tag along to this one guys?


I'll go with you to the LOLH Eric.....if I can get a ride in the Benz :r.

I would love to join in if possoble. My birthday is Oct 10th....great present for me....friends and cigars. :ss


----------



## Cubatobaco

raisin said:


> Well, in that case...
> 
> From Club Stogie, so far:
> seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, Cubatobaco (Ray) <my name here>


:tu


----------



## seagarsmoker

Six short weeks until the herf kicks off!

As many of you already know, Mr Jerry will not be attending this year as his retail business (Killer Beans) is opening in a few days. 
Rene (SoCal crew) from Beachtown Roasters was going to roast / serve coffee but called yesterday and he is moving to the Philippines. 
So if anyone knows of someone who can step up and do this, it would be greatly appreciated!

Here is the list of names from Club Stogie that are attending: 
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Cubatobaco (Ray) <my name here>


----------



## Greg C

Looks like I may be in after a 3 year absence! I will know for sure this weekend. May be bringing a newbie as well......

:ss


----------



## seagarsmoker

Greg C said:


> Looks like I may be in after a 3 year absence! I will know for sure this weekend. May be bringing a newbie as well......
> 
> :ss


Hope you can make it Greg. :tu


----------



## Sean9689

Okay, Budman and I are in!

seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Cubatobaco (Ray), Sean9689, Budman, <my name here>


----------



## seagarsmoker

Sean9689 said:


> Okay, Budman and I are in!
> 
> seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Cubatobaco (Ray), Sean9689, Budman, <your name here>


Cool Sean! Hey, it's been almost a week since we smoked together...


----------



## Guest

How far of a drive is this from DE? :r


----------



## Buckeye Jack

Sean9689 said:


> Okay, Budman and I are in!


I thought you two were givens! It'll be good to see you guys again! Sean, since I'm in Cleveland now, we'll have to hook up when you're in town! :tu


----------



## Sean9689

seagarsmoker said:


> Cool Sean! Hey, it's been almost a week since we smoked together...


 I know...long time, no smoke! Can't wait!



cabinetsticker said:


> How far of a drive is this from DE?


Roughly:
Total Est. Time: *13 hours, 40 minutes*
Total Est. Distance: *848.00 miles*

Do it, Eric!



Buckeye Jack said:


> I thought you two were givens! It'll be good to see you guys again! Sean, since I'm in Cleveland now, we'll have to hook up when you're in town! :tu


For sure my friend! Can't wait to smoke with you again!


----------



## Cubatobaco

Do it Eric! I'll ride with you :tu!

Glad to see you're going Sean!


----------



## King James

Sean9689 said:


> Okay, Budman and I are in!


awesome Sean... see ya there hopefully bling boy


----------



## Matt R

Greg C said:


> Looks like I may be in after a 3 year absence! I will know for sure this weekend. May be bringing a newbie as well......
> 
> :ss


If Greg's coming, I'll be there for sure!!! Your daughter must be old enough to have her own birthday parties, eh? LOL!!!

BTW, I will be leaving for Jamaica late Saturday night, October 6. So, you guys will have to clean up the club for me this year. The price you pay to herf with greatness, I guess.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Matt R said:


> BTW, I will be leaving for Jamaica late Saturday night, October 6. So, you guys will have to clean up the club for me this year. The price you pay to herf with greatness, I guess.


Ditto Matt and on the list:
1) We need help with cleaning up the club on Saturday night
2) Need someone to take care of coffee

PS Matt said whoever helps with cleanup duty gets first dibs to the photos he takes while on vacation at Hedonism III...  :w


----------



## Buckeye Jack

seagarsmoker said:


> Ditto Matt and on the list:
> 1) We need help with cleaning up the club on Saturday night
> 2) Need someone to take care of coffee
> 
> PS Matt said whoever helps with cleanup duty gets first dibs to the photos he takes while on vacation at Hedonism III...  :w


I'm sure you can count on me, Bob, and Gary to help cleanup, least we can do since we're staying in the parking lot :ss


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689 said:


> Roughly:
> Total Est. Time: *13 hours, 40 minutes*
> Total Est. Distance: *848.00 miles*
> Total Est. Time in a Viper: *4 hours, 40 minutes*
> Do it, Eric!
> 
> For sure my friend! Can't wait to smoke with you again!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Buckeye Jack said:


> I'm sure you can count on me, Bob, and Gary to help cleanup, least we can do since we're staying in the parking lot :ss


Marked you three down for clean up. Anyone else?


----------



## Greg C

Matt R said:


> If Greg's coming, I'll be there for sure!!! Your daughter must be old enough to have her own birthday parties, eh? LOL!!!
> 
> BTW, I will be leaving for Jamaica late Saturday night, October 6. So, you guys will have to clean up the club for me this year. The price you pay to herf with greatness, I guess.


Yep. She will be 15 on Sunday. Her only reply-Leave money!

:tg


----------



## seagarsmoker

icehog3 said:


> And Pineapple Vodka!! Lots of it!!


Talked to Kerry this morning and he said he'll make a batch.

Now you just have to hope they don't drink all of it at the pre-herf...


----------



## drevim

seagarsmoker said:


> Talked to Kerry this morning and he said he'll make a batch.
> 
> Now you just have to hope they don't drink all of it at the pre-herf...


:al:al:tu


----------



## Da Klugs

lolh!

lolh!

lolh!

lolh!

lolh!

lolh!

lolh!

Didn't Clapton write a song about this herf?

You got me on my knees, Lolh!

Maybe it was the Kinks...


----------



## seagarsmoker

Da Klugs said:


> lolh!
> 
> lolh!
> 
> lolh!
> 
> lolh!
> 
> lolh!
> 
> lolh!
> 
> lolh!
> 
> Didn't Clapton write a song about this herf?
> 
> You got me on my knees, Lolh!
> 
> Maybe it was the Kinks...


Yeah, if we added an A to LOLH (LOLA) then your right, Ray Davies from the Kinks did right a song about our herf.... :w


----------



## mr.c

Are the Bertha big butts ready for Daklugs this year Kerry ??? 

:bx


----------



## seagarsmoker

mr.c said:


> Are the Bertha big butts ready for Daklugs this year Kerry ???
> 
> :bx


Did you say Dave was going to smoke a Big Butt for charity?


----------



## RedBaron

Sean9689 said:


> Okay, Budman and I are in!
> 
> seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Cubatobaco (Ray), Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, <my name here>


Got permission from the wifey!:tu


----------



## justinphilly-cl

got permission from my wife, and work...


----------



## Greg C

Add Greg C and OpusXtasy to the list!

:tu


----------



## seagarsmoker

List of attendees from Club Stogie:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Cubatobaco (Ray), Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, <your name here>


----------



## seagarsmoker

Less than 40 days away to LOLH 7! 

List of attendees from Club Stogie:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Cubatobaco (Ray), Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, <your name here>

PS If anyone has an extra BigButt cigar, please let me know.... :w


----------



## seagarsmoker

Another one of our SoCal BOTL has been added to the list!

List of attendees from Club Stogie:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Cubatobaco (Ray), Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, barrythevic, <your name here>

PS If anyone has an extra BigButt cigar, please let me know....


----------



## PullMyFinger

seagarsmoker said:


> Six short weeks until the herf kicks off!
> 
> *As many of you already know, Mr Jerry will not be attending this year as his retail business (Killer Beans) is opening in a few days. *
> Rene (SoCal crew) from Beachtown Roasters was going to roast / serve coffee but called yesterday and he is moving to the Philippines.
> So if anyone knows of someone who can step up and do this, it would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Here is the list of names from Club Stogie that are attending:
> seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Cubatobaco (Ray) <my name here>


I believe Jerry is sending coffee over for us to drink. At least that's what he told me.


----------



## DonJefe

90% sure I'll be there!

List of attendees from Club Stogie:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Cubatobaco (Ray), Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, barrythevic, DonJefe, <your name here>


----------



## seagarsmoker

DonJefe said:


> 90% sure I'll be there!
> 
> List of attendees from Club Stogie:
> seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Cubatobaco (Ray), Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, barrythevic, DonJefe, <your name here>


Cool and hope you can make that 100% sure!


----------



## SporkD2

I know many of you guys dont know me on this board but me and my father (ibmer) will be attending, should be lots of fun


----------



## IBMer

I'm finally back in the country to stay, so myself and my son SporkD2 will be there. WoooHooo! :tu


----------



## justinphilly-cl

anyone flying into St. Louis?

i may fly, but was interested in car-pooling if anyone either lives nearby, or is flying through STL


----------



## Seanohue

hmmm how did I miss this thread lol? Now that I'm in Indiana, Springfield is only 3hrs from me, so I think I might be able to go up here. I'll have to work out someplace to stay first.


----------



## seagarsmoker

justinphilly said:


> anyone flying into St. Louis?
> 
> i may fly, but was interested in car-pooling if anyone either lives nearby, or is flying through STL


Send me a PM and I should be able to help out.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Roger, great to see you'll be attending again!

List of attendees from Club Stogie:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Cubatobaco (Ray), Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, barrythevic, DonJefe, IBMer, SporkD2, <your name here>


----------



## 4WheelVFR

justinphilly said:


> anyone flying into St. Louis?
> 
> i may fly, but was interested in car-pooling if anyone either lives nearby, or is flying through STL


I'm coming from the South, so I might be able to help you. Just let me know when you're coming in and what time.


----------



## justinphilly-cl

i could take a flight that arrives at STL at 11:40am on friday.. is that convenient for anyone, or is that too late?


----------



## Matt R

IBMer said:


> I'm finally back in the country to stay, so myself and my son SporkD2 will be there. WoooHooo! :tu


Wow! Now if we can just get poker to commit, we'd have a quad of almost original ICGers at the herf. (Matt R, seagarsmoker, IBMer, Greg C and pokersan). If enyafan and Pete show up, will have even more! WooHoo!


----------



## justinphilly-cl

plane tickets are booked!

i will be arriving at St Louis International at 11:40am on Friday

I will be departing St Louis International at 12:25pm on Sunday.

looking forward to it!


----------



## justinphilly-cl

If anyone is going that has not yet booked a room for the weekend and would want to share a room with me, please pm me.. here is my photo for any interested parties...


----------



## SporkD2

Matt R said:


> Wow! Now if we can just get poker to commit, we'd have a quad of almost original ICGers at the herf. (Matt R, seagarsmoker, IBMer, Greg C and pokersan). If enyafan and Pete show up, will have even more! WooHoo!


whats an ICGer?


----------



## Guest

justinphilly said:


> If anyone is going that has not yet booked a room for the weekend and would want to share a room with me, please pm me.. here is my photo for any interested parties...


Are you WayneN on ICC??


----------



## seagarsmoker

SporkD2 said:


> whats an ICGer?


ICG = Internet Cigar Group

It was a cigar BB we all met on around 10 years ago. Many of us used to post and chat in the late evenings before many of the 'new' cigar BB's were around.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

justinphilly said:


> plane tickets are booked!
> 
> i will be arriving at St Louis International at 11:40am on Friday
> 
> I will be departing St Louis International at 12:25pm on Sunday.
> 
> looking forward to it!


I'll look at my calendar and put in my request for those days off. If I get 'em off, which I should, I'll pick you up and take you back to the airport. If someone else already has you taken care of, let me know.


----------



## seagarsmoker

4WheelVFR said:


> I'll look at my calendar and put in my request for those days off. If I get 'em off, which I should, I'll pick you up and take you back to the airport. If someone else already has you taken care of, let me know.


Thanks!

This is the part that is great about CS. Someone needs something and someone steps to the plate and helps out.


----------



## hollywood

justinphilly said:


> anyone flying into St. Louis?
> 
> i may fly, but was interested in car-pooling if anyone either lives nearby, or is flying through STL


Hey Justin; I can certainly drive up through the city and then over to the East-side. As we get closer, just confirm that's cool, and we'll work out the details.:tu

It would also be cool if you want to split a room. PM sent.


----------



## Matt R

cabinetsticker said:


> Are you WayneN on ICC??


HaHaHaHaHa!!! Is there a doctor in the house????


----------



## icehog3

seagarsmoker said:


> Talked to Kerry this morning and he said he'll make a batch.
> 
> Now you just have to hope they don't drink all of it at the pre-herf...


Might I suggest that half the batch be "quarantined" until Saturday?


----------



## drevim

Matt R said:


> HaHaHaHaHa!!! Is there a doctor in the house????


No Matt, that's Doctor/Butler/Personal Confidant...:r

Guess my name got dropped off the list. *I'm in for Saturday*.


----------



## pnoon

drevim said:


> No Matt, that's Doctor/Butler/Personal Confidant...:r
> 
> Guess my name got dropped off the list. *I'm in for Saturday*.


How about gettin yer a$$ to San Diego????????????????


----------



## drevim

pnoon said:


> How about gettin yer a$$ to San Diego????????????????


How about moving San Diego 4 hours away from me (like Springfield), I'll herf with you every weekend!!!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Five short weeks until the herf!  :w

Updated list of attendees from Club Stogie:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Cubatobaco (Ray), Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, barrythevic, DonJefe, IBMer, SporkD2, drevim, <your name here>


----------



## Greg C

Matt R said:


> Wow! Now if we can just get poker to commit, we'd have a quad of almost original ICGers at the herf. (Matt R, seagarsmoker, IBMer, Greg C and pokersan). If enyafan and Pete show up, will have even more! WooHoo!


Now if we could just get Tharos and Pinternet to attend, we could really have a party!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Greg C said:


> Now if we could just get Tharos and Pinternet to attend, we could really have a party!


I remember Tharos very well. Don't think he ever made a LOLH, but do remember him at a SoCal herf. Don't remember Pinternet at all.


----------



## icehog3

Greg C said:


> Now if we could just get Tharos and Pinternet to attend, we could really have a party!


Oh, we'll have a party regardless Greg! :al:ss:r


----------



## seagarsmoker

icehog3 said:


> Oh, we'll have a party regardless Greg! :al:ss:r


Tom, Tharos is one dude who could even keep up with you in the drinking department!  :al


----------



## King James

seagarsmoker said:


> Tom, Tharos is one dude who could even keep up with you in the drinking department!  :al


I enjoy trying to keep up with Tom. I think he still has the advantage being around longer than I and he is more Irish. I'd say I did okay at the shack herf but again I was the one laying on the picnic table and he was still going strong


----------



## icehog3

seagarsmoker said:


> Tom, Tharos is one dude who could even keep up with you in the drinking department!  :al


I look forward to meeting Tharos and know we will both have a good time and a snootfull.... no matter who wins, we both win! :tu :r


----------



## OpusXtasy

There is going to be some good bourbon at this herf.

OX


----------



## Greg C

OpusXtasy said:


> There is going to be some good bourbon at this herf.
> 
> OX


And we don't mean Kentucky Tavern!


----------



## Greg C

seagarsmoker said:


> I remember Tharos very well. Don't think he ever made a LOLH, but do remember him at a SoCal herf. Don't remember Pinternet at all.


Tharos was in the service and was stationed overseas. I believe he finished up in this country and retired and went back overseas. He still posts on ICG.

Pinternet lived in Italy and I haven't heard from him in over 9 years.


----------



## Greg C

icehog3 said:


> Oh, we'll have a party regardless Greg! :al:ss:r


I know we will if you are there!

:al


----------



## drill

mr.c said:


> Are the Bertha big butts ready for Daklugs this year Kerry ???
> 
> :bx


-------------------------------------
you KNOW they are joe

but i expect as usual he will weasel his way out of smoking one!

k


----------



## drill

IBMer said:


> I'm finally back in the country to stay, so myself and my son SporkD2 will be there. WoooHooo! :tu


-----------------------------
allright roger,

will be great to see you again looks like several of the old faces are gonna show this year that we have missed for several years
(in your case 5 or 6 years)

kerry


----------



## drill

seagarsmoker said:


> I remember Tharos very well. Don't think he ever made a LOLH, but do remember him at a SoCal herf. Don't remember Pinternet at all.


------------------------- j i think you got tharos mixed up with fireforge
at socal herf

k

i dont remember john ever being at a socal or lolh


----------



## drill

King James said:


> I enjoy trying to keep up with Tom. I think he still has the advantage being around longer than I and he is more Irish. I'd say I did okay at the shack herf but again I was the one laying on the picnic table and he was still going strong


-------------------------
yup j,
you are definantly mixed up fireforge is who you are thinking of

k


----------



## drill

icehog3 said:


> Might I suggest that half the batch be "quarantined" until Saturday?


---------------------------------------------------------------
tom,
feel free to suggest all you want bro lol

i'll save a couple gallons fer you

k


----------



## seagarsmoker

drill said:


> -------------------------
> yup j,
> you are definantly mixed up fireforge is who you are thinking of
> 
> k


yeppers, you are right.

He sure did like drinking large quantities of Club Havana rum. . .


----------



## Havanaaddict

Kerry it will be great to see you again!!! Socal was just not quite the same without you there Is your bro going to be there this year? I just booked my air and I will be bringing a checked bag full of wine:al
CYA Soon
Mark


----------



## icehog3

drill said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> tom,
> feel free to suggest all you want bro lol
> 
> i'll save a couple gallons fer you
> 
> k


That's why I love ya man....couple gallons of Vodka for the hog. :r


----------



## PullMyFinger

Kerry, any fishing trips planned this year before the herf? :tu


----------



## seagarsmoker

Updated list of attendees from Club Stogie:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Cubatobaco (Ray), Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, barrythevic, DonJefe, IBMer, SporkD2, drevim, Bruce, <your name here>


----------



## Greg C

drill said:


> -----------------------------
> allright roger,
> 
> will be great to see you again looks like several of the old faces are gonna show this year that we have missed for several years
> (in your case 5 or 6 years)
> 
> kerry


Who's got an old face?


----------



## seagarsmoker

Updated list of attendees from Club Stogie:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Cubatobaco (Ray), Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, barrythevic, DonJefe, IBMer, SporkD2, drevim, Bruce, flipflop, <your name here>


----------



## RedBaron

I can't wait! My first LOLH! Hopefully this guy-:chk-will not follow me out. I'm tired of him showing up at my hotel rooms!


----------



## SporkD2

RedBaron said:


> I can't wait! My first LOLH! Hopefully this guy-:chk-will not follow me out. I'm tired of him showing up at my hotel rooms!


My first one too, im excited


----------



## seagarsmoker

RedBaron said:


> I can't wait! My first LOLH! Hopefully this guy-:chk-will not follow me out. I'm tired of him showing up at my hotel rooms!


Not sure if that guy :chk will show up, but a few years ago Peter Pan showed up at the pre-herf. . .


----------



## Buckeye Jack

Just saw Fripa make the list, I was starting to wonder . . . .


----------



## seagarsmoker

Buckeye Jack said:


> Just saw Fripa make the list, I was starting to wonder . . . .


Yep, old fripafroper will be here again this year. I have not talked to him in a while, however Kerry had and he would be here.


----------



## IBMer

It's going to be great to see everyone again. WooHooo! :tu


----------



## seagarsmoker

Four weeks from today, LOLH7 begins. :w

Updated list of attendees from Club Stogie:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Cubatobaco (Ray), Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, barrythevic, DonJefe, IBMer, SporkD2, drevim, Bruce, flipflop, <your name here>


----------



## icehog3

seagarsmoker said:


> Four weeks from today, LOLH7 begins. :w
> 
> Updated list of attendees from Club Stogie:
> seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Cubatobaco (Ray), Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, barrythevic, DonJefe, IBMer, SporkD2, drevim, Bruce, flipflop, <your name here>


I disappeared!!


----------



## seagarsmoker

icehog3 said:


> I disappeared!!


Sorry bro!

Updated list of attendees from Club Stogie:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), icehog3, NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Cubatobaco (Ray), Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, barrythevic, DonJefe, IBMer, SporkD2, drevim, Bruce, flipflop, <your name here>


----------



## icehog3

seagarsmoker said:


> Sorry bro!
> 
> Updated list of attendees from Club Stogie:
> seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), icehog3, NavyDoc, Kayak_Rat (Zack H), Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Cubatobaco (Ray), Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, barrythevic, DonJefe, IBMer, SporkD2, drevim, Bruce, flipflop, <your name here>


Showin' the hog some love!! :r


----------



## seagarsmoker

icehog3 said:


> Showin' the hog some love!! :r


How about a nice shot from Jessica Alba....


----------



## icehog3

seagarsmoker said:


> How about a nice shot from Jessica Alba....


How the hell am I supposed to get anything done now Jody??!! :r


----------



## seagarsmoker

icehog3 said:


> How the hell am I supposed to get anything done now Jody??!! :r


:r
Yeah, most of us men (maybe even some women  ) have that problem after looking at that... :w


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Jody I am out of the running this year. Looks like I will be out of the state.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Kayak_Rat said:


> Jody I am out of the running this year. Looks like I will be out of the state.


Sorry to read this.
Updated list of attendees from Club Stogie:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), icehog3, NavyDoc, Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Cubatobaco (Ray), Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, barrythevic, DonJefe, IBMer, SporkD2, drevim, Bruce, flipflop, <your name here>


----------



## mr.c

Kayak_Rat said:


> Jody I am out of the running this year. Looks like I will be out of the state.


WHAT a wanker. 

put my name on the list


----------



## seagarsmoker

mr.c said:


> put my name on the list


Cool!
Updated list of attendees from Club Stogie:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), icehog3, NavyDoc, Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Cubatobaco (Ray), Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, barrythevic, DonJefe, IBMer, SporkD2, drevim, Bruce, flipflop, mr. c, <add your name here>


----------



## Kayak_Rat

mr.c said:


> WHAT a wanker.
> 
> put my name on the list


Your killing me Joe!!!! What are the odds of you making it our way in November?


----------



## mr.c

Kayak_Rat said:


> Your killing me Joe!!!! What are the odds of you making it our way in November?


slim and none, and slim left town


----------



## RedBaron

Hotel booked. Wife permission granted, vacation from work granted. I'm all good!!


----------



## Guest

Making plans now. Should be good to go! :tu


----------



## seagarsmoker

If anyone else from Club Stogie is planning on attending our herf, please post on this thread in the next few days. Kerry needs a head count as he needs to order fish & supplies for the fish fry on Friday. Matt & I also need to know for food & supplies for Saturday. 
Thanks for your help!
JB

Current list of attendees from Club Stogie:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), icehog3, NavyDoc, Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Cubatobaco (Ray), Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, barrythevic, DonJefe, IBMer, SporkD2, drevim, Bruce, flipflop, mr. c, <add your name here>


----------



## seagarsmoker

We have 60+ comfirmed and around 20 that are '?' for the herf.

Updated list of attendees from Club Stogie:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), icehog3, NavyDoc, Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, barrythevic, DonJefe, IBMer, SporkD2, drevim, Bruce, flipflop, mr. c, <add your name here>


----------



## Guest

Flight booked .. be there with Dave & Sean..


----------



## Da Klugs

sportsnut said:


> Flight booked .. be there with Dave & Sean..


Whoo Hoo!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Da Klugs said:


> Whoo Hoo!


That would be great..... if it was a smoking flight.... 

Updated list of attendees from Club Stogie:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), icehog3, NavyDoc, Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, barrythevic, DonJefe, IBMer, SporkD2, drevim, Bruce, flipflop, mr. c, sportsnut, <add your name here>


----------



## Da Klugs

LOLH Management,

Was talking with cabinetsticker this AM and realized that no comments were being made on donations for the charity auction. Boys and girls club if I remember.

I assume there will be one this year and I'm sure a number of folks here would like to contribute some items to it. How do folks do so?


----------



## seagarsmoker

Da Klugs said:


> LOLH Management,
> 
> Was talking with cabinetsticker this AM and realized that no comments were being made on donations for the charity auction. Boys and girls club if I remember.
> 
> I assume there will be one this year and I'm sure a number of folks here would like to contribute some items to it. How do folks do so?


Thanks Dave for the fine question! 

I will say, our contributions from businesses is almost nill this year, except from Bargain Humidors. Mike has sent tons of stuff and we are very thankful for EVERYTHING he sends and does for us. Other than that, we have very little and only expecting a couple of boxes of cigars. To throw gas on the fire, one vendor who sent a box had it confiscated by customs. Hmmm, maybe I should put that empty box and customs letter in the auction. 

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, that means we would enjoy any and all contributions. You can send it to Matt or I or you can bring it with you to the herf. Send me or Matt a PM and I'll send you my snailer. We really appreciate your help!

I know since Dave posted this note, he will be the first to step up with a great donation! 
JB


----------



## fat_tire

I plan on attending - somehow my name dropped off the list.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Updated list of attendees from Club Stogie:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), icehog3, NavyDoc, Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, barrythevic, DonJefe, IBMer, SporkD2, drevim, Bruce, flipflop, mr. c, sportsnut, fat_tire, <add your name here>


----------



## seagarsmoker

Tom, just a FYI - rookie & tracy are coming down to the herf.


----------



## Buckeye Jack

seagarsmoker said:


> Tom, just a FYI - rookie & tracy are coming down to the herf.


I knew he wouldn't be able to miss one! Glad to hear that!:ss


----------



## icehog3

seagarsmoker said:


> Tom, just a FYI - rookie & tracy are coming down to the herf.


Great news indeed! :tu


----------



## OpusEx

Airfare: $400.00
Hotel: $300.00
Rental Car: $100.00

Seeing the Springfield, IL crew: Priceless

See you all in a couple weeks!


----------



## Barrythevic

OpusEx said:


> Airfare: $400.00
> Hotel: $300.00
> Rental Car: $100.00
> 
> Seeing the Springfield, IL crew: Priceless
> 
> See you all in a couple weeks!


Barney! It will be great to see you, sorry you missed Houston, actually with the weather, you probably were better off. :r


----------



## seagarsmoker

OpusEx said:


> Airfare: $400.00
> Hotel: $300.00
> Rental Car: $100.00
> 
> Seeing the Springfield, IL crew: Priceless
> 
> See you all in a couple weeks!


Great post! 

Looking forward to seeing you again in a couple of weeks.
JB

PS Will say, the prank poker pulled on you at your first SoCal herf was the definition of priceless...


----------



## seagarsmoker

Three weeks from today, we'll be herfing at LOLH 7! 

We may have a couple of surprise guests at the herf. :ss

Nice to see Marc from Palio cutters is now confirmed to attend. He sent me a note about a few cutters he is donating for the charity raffle & auction. Maybe even something brand new.... 

Updated list of attendees from Club Stogie:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), icehog3, NavyDoc, Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, barrythevic, DonJefe, IBMer, SporkD2, drevim, Bruce, flipflop, mr. c, sportsnut, fat_tire, OpusEx, Mike, <add your name here>


----------



## Deriffe

Haven't posted here for awhile and thought this thread would be a good one to start back up with. I'll be there.

Is Torano donating anything this year? I've got a brand new, still in the box, Torano ashtray I'd be willing to offer up for the fund raiser.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Deriffe said:


> Haven't posted here for awhile and thought this thread would be a good one to start back up with. I'll be there.
> 
> Is Torano donating anything this year? I've got a brand new, still in the box, Torano ashtray I'd be willing to offer up for the fund raiser.


No, they are not. Weird, they did every year until last year I think.
The ashtray would be great and we'd love to have it.
Just get a hold of Kerry, Matt or I and we'll put it on the list Saturday.
Thanks!
JB


----------



## 12stones

seagarsmoker said:


> No, they are not. Weird, they did every year until last year I think.
> The ashtray would be great and we'd love to have it.
> Just get a hold of Kerry, Matt or I and we'll put it on the list Saturday.
> Thanks!
> JB


Check your email, please. :tu


----------



## seagarsmoker

12stones said:


> Check your email, please. :tu


I did, no new email...

Keeping fingers crossed the weather at LOLH 7 is the same as today. Excellent 72 degrees, mostly sunny with light breeze... :w


----------



## justinphilly-cl

i will be arriving at St Louis International at 11:40am on Friday on American Airlines Flight #5352..

who can pick me up? PLEASE!!



I will need to be at St Louis International at 10:00 am on Sunday. Who can drop me off, please!!!


----------



## Deriffe

seagarsmoker said:


> No, they are not. Weird, they did every year until last year I think.
> The ashtray would be great and we'd love to have it.
> Just get a hold of Kerry, Matt or I and we'll put it on the list Saturday.
> Thanks!
> JB


That tells me Frankie Santos was the driving force behind the donations. He's with Puros Indios now. Not sure if he's a member here or not. He's at CW and I'll reach out to him if you would like. Consider the ashtray donation a definate. It might even have some "friends" with it.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Deriffe said:


> That tells me Frankie Santos was the driving force behind the donations. He's with Puros Indios now. Not sure if he's a member here or not. He's at CW and I'll reach out to him if you would like. Consider the ashtray donation a definate. It might even have some "friends" with it.


Friends are nice, Jessica Alba is even nicer! 

Bet you are right. Frankie always sent something nice to either Matt or I for the herf including cigar bags, matches, etc. 
Would appreciate any help on this.


----------



## justinphilly-cl

justinphilly said:


> i will be arriving at St Louis International at 11:40am on Friday on American Airlines Flight #5352..
> 
> who can pick me up? PLEASE!!
> 
> I will need to be at St Louis International at 10:00 am on Sunday. Who can drop me off, please!!!


bump..


----------



## 4WheelVFR

justinphilly said:


> bump..


If you need a ride there and back, I can hook you up. Just PM me the details.
Ray


----------



## seagarsmoker

Please check the LOLH 7 website for a special announcement. :w


----------



## icehog3

Jody, looks like my plans have changed...I misread my itinerary for Ireland, and actually leave on Sunday.

I plan on coming to LOLH Friday now, and staying until sometime Saturday night.


----------



## seagarsmoker

icehog3 said:


> Jody, looks like my plans have changed...I misread my itinerary for Ireland, and actually leave on Sunday.
> 
> I plan on coming to LOLH Friday now, and staying until sometime Saturday night.


Guess that will cut down on your pineapple vodka intake on Saturday then.


----------



## icehog3

seagarsmoker said:


> Guess that will cut down on your pineapple vodka intake on Saturday then.


But greatly increase my pineapple vodka intake on Friday!!! :al :r


----------



## seagarsmoker

icehog3 said:


> But greatly increase my pineapple vodka intake on Friday!!! :al :r


True :r :ss


----------



## seagarsmoker

Our list of attendees is up to around 70 as of today. Looks like CS will represent about half of them!


----------



## icehog3

seagarsmoker said:


> Our list of attendees is up to around 70 as of today. Looks like CS will represent about half of them!


Hail to the Jungle! :tu


----------



## Cubatobaco

I am so dissapointed that I cannot go! Wanted to meet more of my CS brothers and hang out with the guys I saw at the Shack! Next time I suppose!


----------



## Seanohue

How about one more for LOLH  I think I can go, just have to work out details on a hotel. Let me know if someone needs a roommate!


----------



## Guest

Got the time off from work, and plan to book a room this week. :tu


----------



## RenoB

Seanohue said:


> How about one more for LOLH  I think I can go, just have to work out details on a hotel. Let me know if someone needs a roommate!


PM sent, I've got half a room available Saturday nite only.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Seanohue said:


> How about one more for LOLH  I think I can go, just have to work out details on a hotel. Let me know if someone needs a roommate!


More than welcome to attend. The more folks from CS, the better!


----------



## Cochise

Buckeye Jack said:


> I'm sure you can count on me, Bob, and Gary to help cleanup, least we can do since we're staying in the parking lot :ss


There's a great campground just down the street from the Herf. I stayed there Sat. night in a tent and it was cozy :tu


----------



## Cochise

seagarsmoker said:


> Not sure if that guy :chk will show up, but a few years ago Peter Pan showed up at the pre-herf. . .


I thought his nicname was "Bling Boy"!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Cochise said:


> There's a great campground just down the street from the Herf. I stayed there Sat. night in a tent and it was cozy :tu


How far is "just down the street"? I'd love to camp out if the weather is going to be fair. If it's not, I could bring the pop-up camper and have a portable herf.


----------



## Buckeye Jack

Cochise said:


> There's a great campground just down the street from the Herf. I stayed there Sat. night in a tent and it was cozy :tu


We have a giant RV we're dry camping in. It's got more then enough in the water reserve for us :tu


----------



## seagarsmoker

Buckeye Jack said:


> We have a giant RV we're dry camping in. It's got more then enough in the water reserve for us :tu


Guess who we know will the first ones at the herf on Saturday...and the last ones to leave.... :ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR

So, what's this campground like? Is it pretty nice?


----------



## Seanohue

I'm still lookin for a room for just Friday night (have one for saturday). Let me know if anyone else has an opening :tu


----------



## Buckeye Jack

seagarsmoker said:


> Guess who we know will the first ones at the herf on Saturday...and the last ones to leave.... :ss


Damn right :ss


----------



## seagarsmoker

For those who missed it, we are having a cigar roller on Saturday afternoon this year. We had one at LOLH V and to be honest, did not have the room for a proper demonstration, however now we do. 

We are still looking for a volunteer to be our 'coffe b!tch' on Saturday....


----------



## Cochise

4WheelVFR said:


> So, what's this campground like? Is it pretty nice?


Yes, it is a very nice campground. At this time of year it's not crowded at all and there's plenty of nice sites to choose from. Last year I went in the morning before the HERF and leisurely scouted out a nice site that would provide a level tent in early morning shade. The campground is large and well kept and the shower house while not spotless was typical but sufficient.

Riverside Park Campground #217-753-0630
4105 Sandhill Rd.

The Herf is about 2 blocks off Business 55 (old Route 66) and the Riverside CG is about 2 blocks off BS 55 as well. It's a 3.5 miles sw of the HERF between Sherman and Springfield.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Cochise said:


> Yes, it is a very nice campground. At this time of year it's not crowded at all and there's plenty of nice sites to choose from. Last year I went in the morning before the HERF and leisurely scouted out a nice site that would provide a level tent in early morning shade. The campground is large and well kept and the shower house while not spotless was typical but sufficient.
> 
> Riverside Park Campground #217-753-0630
> 4105 Sandhill Rd.
> 
> The Herf is about 2 blocks off Business 55 (old Route 66) and the Riverside CG is about 2 blocks off BS 55 as well. It's a 3.5 miles sw of the HERF between Sherman and Springfield.


Thanks a bunch! That's just the info I was looking for. Looks like I've found my "room".:r


----------



## Dandee

Where is the best place to stay? I take it there is no place within stumbling distance of the herf. I'm still looking for a hotel room and a roomate if anyone is interested.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Dandee said:


> Where is the best place to stay? I take it there is no place within stumbling distance of the herf. I'm still looking for a hotel room and a roomate if anyone is interested.


If you go to the herf website, click on hotels, then click on Online Springfield. You are correct, there are no hotels in Sherman - it's only about 10 mins from Springfield on I-55 (see map on website). Anyway, look for a hotel on Dirksen Pkwy. It's very close to Dirksen Pkwy and main street on that side of town. As for which hotel, these seem to have the best prices and folks will be staying at:
Nicest place would be the Crowne Plaza
3000 SOUTH DIRKSEN PKWY
SPRINGFIELD, IL 62703
(877) 227-6963 = Hotel Front Desk: (217) 529-7777

next to it is the 
Holiday Inn Express
3050 S. Dirksen Parkway
(217) 529-7771 or (800) 589-2769

Comfort Suites
2620 S. Dirksen Parkway
(217) 753-4000

Pear Tree Inn
3190 S. Dirksen Parkway
(217) 529-9100

Red Roof Inn
3200 Singer Avenue
(217) 753-4302 
(This is just one block from Dirksen)

You can also check rates at Super 8 Lodge (East), not sure of anyone staying there.


----------



## RedBaron

Only a few weeks away!! I heard this guy-:chk got his feathers dry cleaned and def will be attending!!


----------



## Seanohue

RedBaron said:


> Only a few weeks away!! I heard this guy-:chk got his feathers dry cleaned and def will be attending!!


Woot! Will the chicken be cooking again?


----------



## RedBaron

I am not sure, he heard there was a need for a coffee bitch, and he loves nothing more then going into a Dunkin Donuts first thing in the morning and scaring the hell outta the employees. :r So I guess we'll have to see.


----------



## seagarsmoker

RedBaron said:


> I am not sure, he heard there was a need for a coffee bitch, and he loves nothing more then going into a Dunkin Donuts first thing in the morning and scaring the hell outta the employees. :r So I guess we'll have to see.


Sorry, we have a cook for the fish fry. He's been doing it since LOLH I and he's also a very good friend of Kerrys. So if you are in your chicken outfit and ask the cook if he needs any help, my best guess is we'll be eating fried chicken for dinner Friday night.... :ss :r

That being said, we can always use a coffee b!tch. Pay is cheap and the rewards, well, you best talk to Matt about that....


----------



## Seanohue

seagarsmoker said:


> Sorry, we have a cook for the fish fry. He's been doing it since LOLH I and he's also a very good friend of Kerrys. So if you are in your chicken outfit and ask the cook if he needs any help, my best guess is we'll be eating fried chicken for dinner Friday night.... :ss :r
> 
> That being said, we can always use a coffee b!tch. Pay is cheap and the rewards, well, you best talk to Matt about that....


I can be your coffee bitch I suppose....


----------



## Danbreeze

I cant make it, but have a good time gents!:ss:al


----------



## seagarsmoker

Two weeks from today, we'll be herfing at LOLH 7! :w

Looking forward to seeing everyone again this year. Contributions are starting to trickle in and the headcount is holding at around 70.

If anyone needs a ride from the airport, please contact Matt, Kerry or myself and we'll get something set up for you.

Updated list of attendees from Club Stogie:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), icehog3, NavyDoc, Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, barrythevic, DonJefe, IBMer, SporkD2, drevim, Bruce, flipflop, mr. c, sportsnut, fat_tire, OpusEx, Mike, <add your name here>


----------



## PullMyFinger

Yea baby. 2 weeks to cigars and fish.


----------



## OpusXtasy

Two weeks and counting. Gonna be a great time.

OX


----------



## Seanohue

Updated list of attendees from Club Stogie:
seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), icehog3, NavyDoc, Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, barrythevic, DonJefe, IBMer, SporkD2, drevim, Bruce, flipflop, mr. c, sportsnut, fat_tire, OpusEx, Mike, Seanohue


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Are there any places to fish nearby? Any creeks or streams to trudge around in? Kinda off the wall request, but I may have to endulge in my other hobby/addiction if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## seagarsmoker

4WheelVFR said:


> Are there any places to fish nearby? Any creeks or streams to trudge around in? Kinda off the wall request, but I may have to endulge in my other hobby/addiction if the opportunity presents itself.


Kerry will know more about this than I do since he is the fisherman of the group. I know the Sangamon river is pretty close (within a couple of miles), not sure if it has any good fish to catch!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Seanohue said:


> Updated list of attendees from Club Stogie:
> seagarsmoker (JB), drill (KD), Matt R (RattMousey), icehog3, NavyDoc, Buckyeye Jack (Jack Weber), Bob Thomas, Gary Snyder, RPB67, DaKlugs (Dave), cabinetsticker, King James, dadof3illinois, 4wheelVFR, Rock Star, Cochise, Sir Tony, PullMyFinger, M1903A1, MrsCigarLover, Coach, hollywood, RenoB, Dandee, allanb3369, Havanaaddict, raisin, Sean9689, Budman, Redbaron, Greg C, OpusXtasy, justinphilly, barrythevic, DonJefe, IBMer, SporkD2, drevim, Bruce, flipflop, mr. c, sportsnut, fat_tire, OpusEx, Mike, Seanohue


Glad to see your going to make the herf. :w


----------



## Dandee

Going to have to withdraw my name from the attendees. My mom had to go into the hospital on Friday and I've had to do some unplanned travel. 

I'll still drop a fiver in the mail for the auction. 

Thanks for all the work and planning you do Jody. Sorry to back out last minute.

Dan


----------



## seagarsmoker

Dandee said:


> Going to have to withdraw my name from the attendees. My mom had to go into the hospital on Friday and I've had to do some unplanned travel.
> 
> I'll still drop a fiver in the mail for the auction.
> 
> Thanks for all the work and planning you do Jody. Sorry to back out last minute.
> 
> Dan


No problem and understand. Hope everything turns out ok with your mom.


----------



## Guest

Hotel booked! :tu


----------



## Da Klugs

cabinetsticker said:


> Hotel booked! :tu


Should be mucho fun.


----------



## Guest

Da Klugs said:


> Should be mucho fun.


Looking forward to it my friend. :tu


----------



## Da Klugs

cabinetsticker said:


> Looking forward to it my friend. :tu


Been dryboxing some "specials" for the past couple of weeks in the 60% desktop.


----------



## Guest

Da Klugs said:


> Been dryboxing some "specials" for the past couple of weeks in the 60% desktop.


Awww man, it's gonna be crazy! LOL. :ss


----------



## Da Klugs

cabinetsticker said:


> Awww man, it's gonna be crazy! LOL. :ss


Trying to take it up a notch is gonna be tough after this summer..... but we're just the group to try. :ss


----------



## Sean9689

Hotel booked today as well. Should be lots of fun!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Da Klugs said:


> Been dryboxing some "specials" for the past couple of weeks in the 60% desktop.


Hmmm, what could Dave be bringing... :ss


----------



## seagarsmoker

seagarsmoker said:


> Hmmm, what could Dave be bringing... :ss


Besides whatever this stuff is, I also know of some nice boxes he is donating!  :ss :w


----------



## Cochise

Do you need cigars for the speedherf? I have Thompson's on speeddial.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Cochise said:


> Do you need cigars for the speedherf? I have Thompson's on speeddial.


Think those might be too good for the speed herf. :ss


----------



## icehog3

seagarsmoker said:


> Think those might be too good for the speed herf. :ss


Exactly....how bad of a cigar can we speedherf this year?

IT Chiefs, anyone? (Actually bigger than it is "bad", I would guess). I bet Cochise could put one away in 10 minutes! :tu


----------



## seagarsmoker

icehog3 said:


> Exactly....how bad of a cigar can we speedherf this year?
> 
> IT Chiefs, anyone? (Actually bigger than it is "bad", I would guess). I bet Cochise could put one away in 10 minutes! :tu


I saw some interesting cherry vanilla cigars the other day.... :ss


----------



## icehog3

seagarsmoker said:


> I saw some interesting cherry vanilla cigars the other day.... :ss


Cochise LOVES cherry vanilla!!! :ss


----------



## seagarsmoker

icehog3 said:


> Cochise LOVES cherry vanilla!!! :ss


Oh man, we can't have any of that. How about grapefruit, with traces of broccoli and cauliflower. The 'pukid' combo pack! :ss


----------



## Puffy69

This one doesnt look good for me..Wish I could make it..Have fun..


----------



## hollywood

Anybody wanna split a room Friday night only?


Sorry to hear you're not gonna make it Freddy!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Rock Star said:


> This one doesnt look good for me..Wish I could make it..Have fun..


Sorry you are not going to make it.


----------



## Sir Tony

Looks like I can not make it, I could not get off of work, we are really busy this time of year. I hope you all have agreat time!


----------



## Seanohue

hollywood said:


> Anybody wanna split a room Friday night only?
> 
> Sorry to hear you're not gonna make it Freddy!


PM sent



Sir Tony said:


> Looks like I can not make it, I could not get off of work, we are really busy this time of year. I hope you all have agreat time!


Damn dude, that sucks. Guess I'll HAVE to go up to milwaukee now :ss


----------



## Sir Tony

Seanohue said:


> PM sent
> 
> Damn dude, that sucks. Guess I'll HAVE to go up to milwaukee now :ss


You better brother. Have a good time!


----------



## JPH

Unfortunately I don't think I am going to be able to make it.

Too much going on at the moment...

I guess I wont win all those Dunhill Cabanettas I planned on bidding on.... Oh well....


----------



## Tristan

I was thinking about coming this year; I'm not sure if I'll be able to swing it, but do you guys have room for one more?


----------



## seagarsmoker

Tristan said:


> I was thinking about coming this year; I'm not sure if I'll be able to swing it, but do you guys have room for one more?


Sure do


----------



## Tristan

seagarsmoker said:


> Sure do


In negotiations with the spousal unit. We may camp at the nearby campground!


----------



## Seanohue

Tristan said:


> In negotiations with the spousal unit. We may camp at the nearby campground!


Cmon Tristan!!!!!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Tristan said:


> In negotiations with the spousal unit. We may camp at the nearby campground!


Awsome! That's where I'll be. I thought about dragging the pop-up camper along, but I think I'll just tent it. Hopefully the weather will cooperate.


----------



## Tristan

4WheelVFR said:


> Awsome! That's where I'll be. I thought about dragging the pop-up camper along, but I think I'll just tent it. Hopefully the weather will cooperate.


As far as I saw, the weather looks like it will be good! Now all I have to do is convince my wife!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Tristan said:


> As far as I saw, the weather looks like it will be good! Now all I have to do is convince my wife!


I would try to convince my wife to go, but she doesn't like camping and doesn't like cigars.:r I think I'm at a loss there.


----------



## seagarsmoker

One week from today, we will kick off LOLH 7! 

Everything is almost ready for the herf and finalizing last minute items.
We are getting together this weekend to get the raffle & auction items divided up and I'll be wrapping those great 'I already won that' prizes for the raffle. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone again this year.:w

PS 10-day weather outlook looks very nice. Thankfully its going to cool down for us next weekend as its been to frickin hot here! 
Thu - partly cloudy, high 75
Fri - sunny, high 76
Sat - mostly sunny, high 77
Sun - partly cloudy high 77


----------



## justinphilly-cl

i am back to "needing a ride status!"

if nobody can help, ill try to rent a car.. if someone can help, i would greatly appreciate it



i will be arriving at St Louis International at 11:40am on Friday

I will be departing St Louis International at 12:25pm on Sunday (so i will need to be there at like 10:00 am

let me know


----------



## 4WheelVFR

It doesn't look like I'll be able to make it guys.


----------



## Seanohue

4WheelVFR said:


> It doesn't look like I'll be able to make it guys.


Damn, was really hopin to meet you Ray.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Seanohue said:


> Damn, was really hopin to meet you Ray.


Yeah, I was really looking forward to this, but I just have too much going on right now.


----------



## mr.c

Looking at going friday nite only now. Need a place to crash for friday nite. anyone have anything open?


----------



## Cochise

Perhaps the guys looking to share a room should start a new thread to find out who's still in need out there.

In any case, if I was them I would come out anyway. Just leave a note at the sign in table, "Trade bed for cigars".

Worst case scenario: There's a truck stop on the interstate. You could sleep in your car and rent a shower in the morning.

Best case scenario: You could end up in Da Klugs' room puffing the night away.

I would think anyone with a decent reputation on the board would be taken in by someone.

And any of you on the fence, I came alone last year and had a great time. No clicks here. Everyone will greet you with open arms and travel-dors.


----------



## Cochise

icehog3 said:


> Cochise LOVES cherry vanilla!!! :ss


Sometimes when I'm firing up a Cherry vanilla Ramrod I ask myself, "which flavor do I like better, cherry or vanilla, cherry or vanilla, cherry or vanilla?"

But seriously folks, one thing I enjoy about the LOLH is the aroma of fine Habanos. Please don't taint it W/:BS


----------



## Cochise

seagarsmoker said:


> Oh man, we can't have any of that. How about grapefruit, with traces of broccoli and cauliflower. The 'pukid' combo pack! :ss


I can't have grapefruit because it conflicts with my medication.:w

I've never had these broccoli or cauliflower. I've always considered cigars my vegetable source.:tu


----------



## M1903A1

Cochise said:


> I can't have grapefruit because it conflicts with my medication


Back in preschool they would sometimes serve us "blended orange and grapefruit juice" for our mid-morning snack...I wish I'd had that excuse then! :tg


----------



## icehog3

M1903A1 said:


> Back in preschool they would sometimes serve us "blended orange and grapefruit juice" for our mid-morning snack...I wish I'd had that excuse then! :tg


Who ran the pre-school.....sadists??? :r


----------



## seagarsmoker

icehog3 said:


> Who ran the pre-school.....sadists??? :r


ditto! :ss

justinphilly, any luck getting a ride yet?

Well here is the updated weather forecast. It has changed quite a bit since my last update.

Fri - sunny, high 86
Sat - mostly sunny, high 84
Sun - rain, high 77


----------



## stashu

Cochise said:


> I can't have grapefruit because it conflicts with my medication.:w


Didn't know grapefruit and Viagra don't mix.

Thanks for the info. :ss


----------



## seagarsmoker

Matt, Kerry and I got together today and divided the donations we have received and here is a sneak peak (partial list) of the auction:
part box (15) pre-85 La Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or No. 3, '92 Mon Joyitas, '90 ERDM Demi Tasse, 98 SP Bachilleres, 92 H Upmann Preciosas, Bottle of HC 7 Rum, Xtend Lighter, Atoll cigar case, Club Stogie Stinky Ashtray, '95 H Upmann Aromatics, '86 Punch Exquisitos, '07 Boli Gold Medal, 06 Monte 3...


----------



## Buckeye Jack

1st thing on the pack list:

Check Book!!

See you guys in about 5 days!!!!!!!:ss


----------



## RedBaron

I gotta drop off. I'm not gonna be able to make it to LOLH. Hope you all have a great time, I'll catch the next one.


----------



## Seanohue

RedBaron said:


> I gotta drop off. I'm not gonna be able to make it to LOLH. Hope you all have a great time, I'll catch the next one.


WHAAAA???? Cmon Chris! Now I'm going to be the ONLY one there representing the east coast (I think?). Doh, O well. Maybe I'll catch ya when I come home in October :tu


----------



## Tristan

It doesn't look like I'll be able to attend. I'm hoping next year we'll be able to come!


----------



## King James

Sorry Fellas. Sir Tony and I have work and can't get off. We won't be able to make it


----------



## justinphilly-cl

seagarsmoker said:


> justinphilly, any luck getting a ride yet?


just gonna rent a car.. SEAN9689 said he could pick me up on Friday, but wouldnt be able to bring me back to STL on sunday morning..

i would need to be at the airport around 10am on sunday, so if someone can do it, i would appreciate it.. if not, i will rent a car..


----------



## justinphilly-cl

mr.c said:


> Looking at going friday nite only now. Need a place to crash for friday nite. anyone have anything open?


got an xtra bed at the comfort suites...

pm me, if u wanna crash..

(please dont snore)


----------



## tchariya

oh man....my weekend just cleared up for this.

1) who has extra rooms/space?
2) carpool??


----------



## Cochise

tchariya said:


> oh man....my weekend just cleared up for this.
> 
> 1) who has extra rooms/space?
> 2) carpool??


PM Sent


----------



## tchariya

King James said:


> Sorry Fellas. Sir Tony and I have work and can't get off. We won't be able to make it


ahh...nevermind...too easy.


----------



## justinphilly-cl

with redbaron dropping out I am stuck with a suite at the comfort suites for friday night..

the special package I got for the weekend allows only 2 one night stays.. friday nights reservations are under chris's name.. it would be no problem switching the name of the reservation to someone else, but that someone else cannot be me, since I already have a reservation for saturday..

here's the deal... there are two queen sized beds, and a living room with a pull out sofabed.. 49.99 is the rate per night.. if someone wants a place to crash for friday and saturday, or just friday alone please pm me ASAP! I need to have this figured out quickly....

somone is more then welcome to stay saturday night too, its just friday night I NEED someone!!


----------



## hollywood

justinphilly said:


> with redbaron dropping out I am stuck with a suite at the comfort suites for friday night..
> 
> the special package I got for the weekend allows only 2 one night stays.. friday nights reservations are under chris's name.. it would be no problem switching the name of the reservation to someone else, but that someone else cannot be me, since I already have a reservation for saturday..
> 
> here's the deal... there are two queen sized beds, and a living room with a pull out sofabed.. 49.99 is the rate per night.. if someone wants a place to crash for friday and saturday, or just friday alone please pm me ASAP! I need to have this figured out quickly....
> 
> somone is more then welcome to stay saturday night too, its just friday night I NEED someone!!


Awesome! Done!

Perfect timing and works out great for both of us!!:tu I'll let you know tonight/tmrw about the ride situation!


----------



## Guest

Anyone want to share a ride from the PA/NJ/DE/MD area?


----------



## Sean9689

cabinetsticker said:


> Anyone want to share a ride from the PA/NJ/DE/MD area?


You better make it!  (yes, that's an order)


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689 said:


> You better make it!  (yes, that's an order)


I second that demand!


----------



## Seanohue

cabinetsticker said:


> Anyone want to share a ride from the PA/NJ/DE/MD area?


I would gladly if I was still in the area Eric. But like Tom and Sean said, you better make it! Need another rep from the east coast haha!


----------



## Da Klugs

cabinetsticker said:


> Anyone want to share a ride from the PA/NJ/DE/MD area?


Justinphilly is currently scheduled to fly in on Friday....... :tu


----------



## RedBaron

cabinetsticker said:


> Anyone want to share a ride from the PA/NJ/DE/MD area?


How you gonna talk me outta going then turn around and go!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## justinphilly-cl

RedBaron said:


> How you gonna talk me outta going then turn around and go!?!?!?!?!?!


YOU let ERIC talk YOU out of going??? I could understand YOU letting YOUR WIFE talk YOU out of going, but not ERIC!!!


----------



## Guest

RedBaron said:


> How you gonna talk me outta going then turn around and go!?!?!?!?!?!


You can still go...let's do it!! :tu


----------



## RedBaron

Ol Doubting Thomas pulled the wool over my eyes. 

On the Plus side, the wife is so excited I get to go to a wedding with her on saturday! Thanks sooooo much Eric!! I def owe you one!! :gn


----------



## Guest

RedBaron said:


> Ol Doubting Thomas pulled the wool over my eyes.
> 
> On the Plus side, the wife is so excited I get to go to a wedding with her on saturday! Thanks sooooo much Eric!! I def owe you one!! :gn


I call BS.


----------



## RedBaron

justinphilly said:


> YOU let ERIC talk YOU out of going??? I could understand YOU letting YOUR WIFE talk YOU out of going, but not ERIC!!!


Ohhhhh I know you not talking.. Mr "jeez Chris you really go to a lot of herfs" within ear shot of the wife!!!

I hope Icehog gets hammered and mistakes you for a Swedish supermodel!!


----------



## RedBaron

cabinetsticker said:


> I call BS.


CoinFlip said what?


----------



## justinphilly-cl

(typical, turn it around on me)

wait i didnt hear you over the sounds of your wife's whip... or wait, maybe it was eric's..

either way, you're a b1tch for not coming


----------



## RedBaron

:sl Oh well, things happen. There will always be another herf.


----------



## justinphilly-cl

chris, ANSWER YOUR PHONE!!


----------



## RedBaron

justinphilly said:


> chris, ANSWER YOUR PHONE!!


I'm working!!

(Eric, I am sorry for getting angry with you, please keep the property of mine that you have safe, and do not harm it. I will pick it up later)


----------



## icehog3

RedBaron said:


> I hope Icehog gets hammered and mistakes you for a Swedish supermodel!!


Not so much!! :r


----------



## drill

RedBaron said:


> I hope Icehog gets hammered and mistakes you for a Swedish supermodel!!


--------------------------------------------------
Excuse Me!

gents i must pull rank here
I Get first crack at all swedish supermodels 
specially mistaken ones!!!!

Squeal!!!!!

:r:r:r

k


----------



## dadof3illinois

Okay, I just got the non-verbal nod of the head and roll of the eyes when I just asked the wife if I could go again this year...:tu

So it looks like I"ll be up and moving early in the AM Saturday morning but will have to return that evening........maybe....LOL.

I know I"ve not been around for awhile but it will be a great chance to catch up on all the happenings around CS and get back in the swing of things and relax for a bit.


----------



## Guest

Sorry guys, looks like i'm out too.


----------



## hollywood

dadof3illinois said:


> Okay, I just got the non-verbal nod of the head and roll of the eyes when I just asked the wife if I could go again this year...:tu
> 
> So it looks like I"ll be up and moving early in the AM Saturday morning but will have to return that evening........maybe....LOL.
> 
> I know I"ve not been around for awhile but it will be a great chance to catch up on all the happenings around CS and get back in the swing of things and relax for a bit.


Excellent!!:ss

Sorry to hear you're not coming Eric!


----------



## seagarsmoker

cabinetsticker said:


> Sorry guys, looks like i'm out too.


Sorry you can't make it to the herf. Thanks for the PM concerning this and also for the excellent donation.


----------



## seagarsmoker

dadof3illinois said:


> Okay, I just got the non-verbal nod of the head and roll of the eyes when I just asked the wife if I could go again this year...:tu
> 
> So it looks like I"ll be up and moving early in the AM Saturday morning but will have to return that evening........maybe....LOL.
> 
> I know I"ve not been around for awhile but it will be a great chance to catch up on all the happenings around CS and get back in the swing of things and relax for a bit.


'Roll of the eyes' - oh boy, don't you just love that! 
Glad to see your going make it and hope you have a great time.


----------



## OpusXtasy

Looks like the Louisville crew is out as Greg C, Donjefe and myself have complications we can not overcome.

OX


----------



## dadof3illinois

seagarsmoker said:


> 'Roll of the eyes' - oh boy, don't you just love that!
> Glad to see your going make it and hope you have a great time.


Yea and wait till I tell her I need the checkbook too....:r


----------



## Da Klugs

justinphilly;1197555
either way said:


> I think the status was achieved long before the cancellation.  (J/K Chris - don't go postal it's just a joke man)
> 
> Chis and Eric we will miss you guys. Was looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## RedBaron

Da Klugs said:


> I think the status was achieved long before the cancellation.  (J/K Chris - don't go postal it's just a joke man)
> 
> Chis and Eric we will miss you guys. Was looking forward to seeing you again.


Do I have the rep as having a short fuse? 

I'm very sad I'm not going to make it. (Doesn't mean I can't donate though! :tu)


----------



## Seanohue

Rob, just bought 10 pairs of earplugs today. BRING ON THE SNORE!!!!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Seanohue said:


> Rob, just bought 10 pairs of earplugs today. BRING ON THE SNORE!!!!


:ss:ss:ss


----------



## RenoB

Seanohue said:


> Rob, just bought 10 pairs of earplugs today. BRING ON THE SNORE!!!!


Ain't nobody sleepin' bro, this is all 'bout smokin' :ss

:mn Checkbook loaded, working on the travel humis, T minus 3 days :mn


----------



## icehog3

I heard a rumor that NavyDoc's birthday is Saturday....



SHHHHHHHH....don't tell anyone.


----------



## drill

icehog3 said:


> I heard a rumor that NavyDoc's birthday is Saturday....
> 
> SHHHHHHHH....don't tell anyone.


--------------------------
Cool 
it just happens to be my birthday too!

:chk

k


----------



## Sean9689

drill said:


> --------------------------
> Cool
> it just happens to be my birthday too!
> 
> :chk
> 
> k


What a suprise! :r


----------



## DonJefe

Sean9689 said:


> What a suprise! :r


:r:r


----------



## MrsCigarLover

*Flying all the way over to the LoLH is my bday gift to myself, it's the 7th. lol

I'm bringing a friend that is newer to cigars and herfs.... :ss*


----------



## seagarsmoker

MrsCigarLover said:


> *Flying all the way over to the LoLH is my bday gift to myself, it's the 7th. lol
> 
> I'm bringing a friend that is newer to cigars and herfs.... :ss*


Herf virgin? oh oh :ss


----------



## mostholycerebus

Never been to a herf, and just found out I have friday off. I just might get the wife to let me go. It's only a 3-hour drive away. :tu

Any advice? How many sticks should I bring?


----------



## OpusEx

mostholycerebus said:


> Any advice? How many sticks should I bring?


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=71464&highlight=etiquette


----------



## Navydoc

drill said:


> --------------------------
> Cool
> it just happens to be my birthday too!
> 
> :chk
> 
> k


Sweet.....I knew we had something in common :ss


----------



## RenoB

Navydoc said:


> Sweet.....I knew we had something in common :ss


Looking forward to meeting you Paul, oh corruptor of my corruptor


----------



## Sean9689

Navydoc said:


> Sweet.....I knew we had something in common :ss


See you in a few hours for a few smokes with a few friends! :tu


----------



## justinphilly-cl

ok, so i have given up hope to bring a lighter on a plane (im not checking any bags)

but what is the policy with cutters?


----------



## seagarsmoker

justinphilly said:


> ok, so i have given up hope to bring a lighter on a plane (im not checking any bags)
> 
> but what is the policy with cutters?


Cutters are a BIG no no! 
We'll have plenty of cutters and lighters at the herf.:ss


----------



## Sean9689

Cutters are fine but lighters aren't. I have a yellow Colibri case that's approved by the gov't in order to put a butane lighter in my checked baggage. I carry on cutters all the time, no problems ever.


----------



## croatan

justinphilly said:


> ok, so i have given up hope to bring a lighter on a plane (im not checking any bags)
> 
> but what is the policy with cutters?


Cigar cutters are allowed in your carry-on baggage. Also, since August 4, 2007, soft flame lighters are allowed to be carried on.

See here: http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/prohibited/permitted-prohibited-items.shtm#0


----------



## Deriffe

Cutters have always been allowed. Unfortunately, every now and then you run into a dipstick at the security check point who didn't read the LARGE print in the memo and wants to be an asshat.

Take that into consideration with lighters also. :2


----------



## Cochise

Soliding up travel plans, packing cigars, packing herf wear

It's here boys and girls 
It's time!​


----------



## OpusEx

Think I'm finished packing here too, so I'm going to take a couple hour nap and then head to the airport. See you all in about 15 hours!


----------



## seagarsmoker

OpusEx said:


> Think I'm finished packing here too, so I'm going to take a couple hour nap and then head to the airport. See you all in about 15 hours!


Looking forward to seeing you again bro. We'll have a smoke in honor of your Grandfather this weekend.


----------



## OpusEx

seagarsmoker said:


> Looking forward to seeing you again bro. We'll have a smoke in honor of your Grandfather this weekend.


Now that would awesome! Looking forward to seeing you too buddy.


----------



## drill

It's On!

Just Finished The First Eve Just A Couple Of Us Sittin Around Smoking And Visiting Though We Did Try The Juice!!!!

K


----------



## Barrythevic

drill said:


> It's On!
> 
> Just Finished The First Eve Just A Couple Of Us Sittin Around Smoking And Visiting Though We Did Try The Juice!!!!
> 
> K


The "JUICE" is ON!!!!:tu


----------



## PullMyFinger

Barrythevic said:


> The "JUICE" is ON!!!!:tu


OJ is coming? See you guys in about 11 hours.


----------



## seagarsmoker

PullMyFinger said:


> OJ is coming? See you guys in about 11 hours.


Hard to keep track of him. He was in jail, but think he's out on bond. Hard to say if he'll show or not....


----------



## SporkD2

Have to take a test then me and the g/f are driving up!!!


----------



## Seanohue

Estimated time of departure: 5 hrs, 36 minutes

Estimated time of arrival: 7: 25PM


----------



## hollywood

See ya then, Sean!



I'm outta here in about an hour. ETA: 3PM or so. Anybody getting together early!?!?:ss


----------



## DonJefe

Have a great herf everybody!! Wish I could have made it!


----------



## mr.c

I got delayed at work, and wont make it tonite. tomorrow is doubtfull.


----------



## drevim

mr.c said:


> I got delayed at work, and wont make it tonite. tomorrow is doubtfull.


Sadly, I look to be in the same boat. When it rains, it pours, and I'm in Monsoon season.

Have fun guys, will miss you all!!


----------



## mostholycerebus

Likewise, didn't finish doing my shocks till the evening, and have work all day tomorrow. Ah well, catch next years. :tg


----------



## drill

Navydoc won the speed herf!
impressive!
skinny little guy gots some lungs!

k


----------



## Da Klugs

drill said:


> Navydoc won the speed herf!
> impressive!
> skinny little guy gots some lungs!
> 
> k


Team Navydoc Rocks!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Great time last night. Better time today...


----------



## dadof3illinois

Sorry I didn't make it guys. I was asked by our local high school football coach if I would referee an underclass football game today. He asked last night and his whole staff has helped me with my Jr. High Team all season so I felt like I needed to do it.

Hope everyone is having a great time.


----------



## Bruce

Great time hanging with the boys!
Another epic PPP that went into the wee hours....I wussed out early and went to bed at 3:00am.....they boys finally closed it down at 4:00am!
Up early and started all over again, except I had to cut out early......to many chores around the house..

Great auction, great time, and as always, great friends.
Thanks to the LoL crew. I appreciate all the hard work that goes into this event. Just wished I could have stayed longer, but if I would have, I would have been completely dead tired for the next few days!

Oh, BTW: Go Team NavyDoc!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drill

whew,
i'm beat dang you guys is messy 
just finished up moppin the floor and haulin out all the stuff

reckon i'll just head over to the crown fer awhile

thanks to everyone for participating in everyway they did

the dollar auction was good

klugs got outbid for a bottle of wine !!!!!!

some very unusual cigars were sold

1 very,very,very rare dunhill selection napa vally selecto was put up

man you could smell the the vinyard

k


----------



## SporkD2

Good to meet everyone and thanks to everyone for my first herf it was a great one! Got two nice cigars from the dollar auction that me and the g/f will save for a special occasion, hope to see everyone soon!


----------



## Da Klugs

Allan and Sean just left, figure it marks the end of another LOLH. Pretty much a 3 day marathon of epic cigar smoking. 

It was a great time and .... the cigars... oh the cigars.


----------



## Deriffe

Fantastic time. I'm very happy I was finally able to make it this year. Great cigars with great people. Here's hoping we can all make back for LOLH 8.

Here's a link to the photos I was able to grab. I wasn't able to get many but I got a few good one's.

http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/Deriffe/album05


----------



## Seanohue

Just got home! Yet another great herf come and gone, very glad I was able to get out there for it. Good to see old friends and meet lots of new ones! I will be anxious awaiting (hopefully) Land of Lincoln VIII :tu


----------



## RenoB

This is an incredible herf. Awesome folks and awesome smokes 

The LOL crew have outdone themselves once again, thanks for a great weekend!


----------



## dayplanner

One helluva time as usual!

Thanks to Kerry, Jody and Matt, not to mention Lynn and the cooks and the bartender for all of their hard work..I apologize if I left anyone out

Thanks to everyone for their unbelievable hospitality this weekend, Dave and Sean for their room, Mark for allowing me to pick his brain about wine, and everyone else for the amazing cigars I was able to sample...All I can say is THANK YOU ALL.

Also, great to meet new people such as Rog (IBMer), Matt (Spork) Dave (Hollywood), Justin (Philly..although we may have met before in Philly), Sean, and last but definitely not least, Don (Deriffe)...Wanted to meet him for about four years...All great people!
Sorry if I missed anyone...This weekend was a blur with all of those Stoli-Doles..LOL

Oh.......almost forgot...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
GO TEAM NAVY DOC!!!

Keith


----------



## seagarsmoker

It would take an hour for me to type out the names of everyone who helped make this a success. Dave (DaKlugs) came over right before he left last night and said 'thanks for all the work you do to help put this on'. I was thinking on the way home that it's not really work when you enjoy it.

I know Matt and Kerry will chime in here, but I would like to thank everyone who helped out and who attended. Of course, it'll be a week before Matt chimes in as he's hanging (literally) out with neked' people this week! 

I hope everyone had a good time and we appreciate those who come back every year to partake of some fine cigars, food, drinks and fun along the way.

As I get some photo links, I'll post them on the website.

Thanks again and look forward to seeing everyone at a herf somewhere across America next year!
JB


----------



## icehog3

Another awesome LOL Herf, thank you Jody, Kerry, Matt. Lynn and the boys for all the effort you spent to make this year another success! :tu

Thank you also Kerry for the Stoli Doli....oh, I drank some vodka Friday night!!

Thanks to all the big hitters for the great cigars in Friday's Epic P-P-P! Dave, Allan, Paul, Bruce, Sean, Mark Dave, and everyone else who put in such great smoke! And more thanks to Dave for hosting!

Thanks Sean for the great smoke to enjoy on the cliffs, and to all the other guys for so many great cigars...

Glad to see the MoB well represented too....including RenoB Rob shipping down from Wisconsin!

Great bunch of people, and a great weekend indeed! Hope y'all did it up right late Saturday night !


----------



## justinphilly-cl

Wow!

What a weekend.. 

Where to begin... Jody, and the fellas that put this all together, thanks!

All the great guys i met, shared great conversation, awesome smokes, and just an unbelievable time with, thanks!

Hollywood, Hog, Sean, Klugs, Bruce, Allan, Keith, Mark, Mike, Rob....and anyone else i forgot, AWESOME meeting you all!
Party 1214, you all know who you are, thanks!

Tom, have a blast in IRELAND!~

I could never thank people over the internet properly for what i experienced this weekend, but you have all heard it before, thanks!

TEAM NAVYDOC 2007 BABY!!! GOING FOR THE DYNASTY NEXT YEAR!!

(lesson learned this weekend "Always put trades face down!")


----------



## Navydoc

What a fantastic time. I couldn't of thought of a better place to be on my BD. Great friends, great cigars, and great wine. WOW! It was great to finally meet Kerry and Matt an Rob and Mark and Mike and so many others. Thank you Dave and Allan for such generosity in the PPP....you guys are insane (as usuall). That speed herf thing was qute interesting :ss


----------



## Guest

Sounds like it was a great time guys! :tu


----------



## Sean9689

Just finally got home after dropping Dave off at the airport...

Wow...what a time! Thanks to the entire LOLH crew for yet another great time. This is my 3rd year and the memories just keeping getting better each year. Kerry, Jody, Matt, Jake, and Kaita...outstanding job! Thanks to all those who donated in the various auctions and raffles...Boys & Girls Club will appreciate it!

Props to Team Navydoc for bringing home the "w" at the Speed Herf. All those months of hard work, dedication, training, and old shitty cigars helped in making the 2007 Speed Herf one to remember!

Great seeing all my brothers who share this hobby/passion with me and meeting many new ones who I've met over this little board! I hope to have a smoke or six with you all sometime soon!

The PPPs were epic, to say the least. Going hard until 3-4am each night wears after a few, but when you herf you gotta do it right. I drank more wine and smoked more cigars then I can ever remember over a 3 day period. The stoli-pineapple yummyness was outstading, thank you Kerry!


----------



## hollywood

Thank you so much to Jodi, Kerry, Matt, Lynn and the whole crew for putting together another amazing herf! You guys and gals sure put out some huge efforts and this year was no exception. Hope there is a way to figure something out for next year!!

Was great hanging with some old friends and meeting some fantastic new ones! Dave, Tom, Sean, Allan, Paul, Bruce, Marc, Mark, Bob, Dimitri, Mike, Justin, Larry, Mo, & Curly!!

Huge props to the PPP crew for taking the insanity to yet another level!! Not much room to go up after last night!!

I had an amazing time, got some poo sticks for a great cause, and best of all got to hang with more of the best friends in the world!!:tu


BTW - TEAM NAVYDOC ROCKS!!!


----------



## seagarsmoker

Sean, could not have said it better. We even invited a roller who used tobac from several countries.


----------



## Bruce

The cigars one smokes is insignificant.


----------



## Da Klugs

Sean9689 said:


> Wow...what a time! Thanks to the entire LOLH crew for yet another great time. This is my 3rd year and the memories just keeping getting better each year. Kerry, Jody, Matt, Jake, and Kaita...outstanding job! Thanks to all those who donated in the various auctions and raffles...Boys & Girls Club will appreciate it!


Couldn't think of better words. Thanks for having all of us.

The cigar world is full of great people. Whether its sharing stories or cigars, bustin a bit in good fun, it's all about having and helping others have a good time. Everyone who brings good spirit to herfs adds to what makes them so special.

LOLH is where I first met many I now consider dear friends. Newb me got busted on and ultimately embraced in good fellowship by those that had more than the clue that I did about cigars. There will always be a special place in my heart for this fine insititution. Thank you!


----------



## tchariya

LOLH7 was a nice time. 
It's good to meet and catch up with everyone. 
Food was great and the pineapple go-juice was awesome.


----------



## Barrythevic

Bruce said:


> The cigars one smokes is insignificant.


A timeless statement from one of the true BOTL's! If you enjoy them, that is the whole point.

Anyway, I just got home and I have to thank everyone who attended and enjoyed LOLH VII!

Special thanks of course to Kerry, Jody, Matt & Ron who put on the event.

Dave, you really know how to throw a party! Alan, Sean and everyone else at the Crowne Saturday, I don't know how to thank everyone for their generosity! That was a night to go down in the books!

Thanks again to everyone! I had a wonderful week!

Hope to see everyone again next year if they can find a location!


----------



## IBMer

I had a blast. It was great to see so many old friends and meet so many new ones.

Thanks everyone who worked so hard to host this yet again awesome herf!! I have my fingers and toes crossed that it won't be the last.

IBMer (Roger)


----------



## Da Klugs

Moving really slow today. Anyone ever die from herf fun overload post herf? :r


----------



## seagarsmoker

Da Klugs said:


> Moving really slow today. Anyone ever die from herf fun overload post herf? :r


:r

If anyone has some photo's, please let me know. I'll post a link on the LOLH website.

Even though the chances of another LOLH are very slim, decided to keep the website up for this years (and previous years) photo's for one more year.


----------



## Havanaaddict

Thanks to the LOLH crew for putting on another great herf:tu
It was great to meet some new guys and spend time catching up with all my old friends!!!

*

TEAM NAVYDOC ROCKS!!!*


----------



## Buckeye Jack

Just made it back home from my roundtrip (Cleveland, Columbus, Springfield and reverse). Man am I tired of being in a vehicle.

Jody, Kerry, Matt, Lynn, thanks again for a great time. This was my 4th and it has always been a helluva time! Once again I got to see my Yankees lose a post season game. It's starting to feel like a tradition whenever I go to Springfield 

It would be way too much to name names, but to everyone I have already met and to those I met for the first time this weekend, I hope it's not the last time we get to share a good cigar, drinks, and time!


----------



## Sean9689

I'm finally starting to feel like smoking a cigar! I know Budman and Havanaaddict were smoking on the way back to STL from LOLH on Sunday, but I just couldn't do it. :r


----------



## Havanaaddict

Sean9689 said:


> I'm finally starting to feel like smoking a cigar! I know Budman and Havanaaddict were smoking on the way back to STL from LOLH on Sunday, but I just couldn't do it. :r


:rYep you are right Party Lonsdale's on the drive back and Punch ninfas before the car picked us up for the airport :ss O yeah a 97' POW for the drive home from the airport 1am STL time :ss


----------



## Sean9689

Havanaaddict said:


> :rYep you are right Party Lonsdale's on the drive back and Punch ninfas before the car picked us up for the airport :ss O yeah a 97' POW for the drive home from the airport 1am STL time :ss


You are a sick sick man who knows no boundaries when it comes to cigar consumption! :ss


----------



## drill

Sean9689 said:


> You are a sick sick man who knows no boundaries when it comes to cigar consumption! :ss


-----------------------------------------------------------

i'll second that nomination!

:ss

k


----------



## Sean9689

drill said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> i'll second that nomination!
> 
> :ss
> 
> k


Hurry up and get down to STL. I'm ready for a LOLH repeat!


----------



## drill

Sean9689 said:


> Hurry up and get down to STL. I'm ready for a LOLH repeat!


-------------------------------------
i'm lookin at next weekend bro
though i did do a bit tonight
since i didnt really get to drink much last weekend due to herf obligations and just being to busy there 
and since i got rid of 2 1/2 cases of wine from my collection there
and didnt really get to drink much of the better stuff i figured i'd drink some tonight cause i needed it
worked 12-13 hours everyday all week and i was hurtin
so when i got home i grabbed a pain killer and grabbed a couple bottles 
of the good stuff
a nice smoke and i had a good evening

even told myself a couple amusing stories(lol)

i'll give you a call later in the week

k


----------



## FattyD

Hello All:

Sorry it's taken so long to post here, I've been out in Vegas for a while since the LOL Herf. On a side note, if anyone is heading out there, PM me and I'll fill you in on great places to smoke. I, as a grateful attendant, as well wanted to thank all for a great time. Although new to the "Jungle Crew" I was so happy to hang out and smoke with all of you and be part of such a great cause. Thanks for making me feel so welcomed.

I know I'm going to leave some things out here but the great coversations with everyone, the laughs with Justinphilly and Hollywood, the steak and lobster birthday feast for Navydoc and the "over the top" generosity and offerings by all Sat's Puff Puff were outstanding. After that night, I have truly been to the Summit!

I hope to see you all again next year if not sooner. Thanks again!

P.S. I hope Kerry puts that Napa Vintage Dunhill in the auction next year. I gotta have that baby! :dr


----------



## Lilswtsmoke

Looks like everyone had another great year at the LOLH!!!
I was sorry to have to miss this year!!!!!!
Next year for sure!!!!

Hope that everything came in to you all from BH ok!!!!!

Happy Smoking!!

Jen:tu


----------



## icehog3

Lilswtsmoke said:


> Looks like everyone had another great year at the LOLH!!!
> I was sorry to have to miss this year!!!!!!
> Next year for sure!!!!
> 
> Hope that everything came in to you all from BH ok!!!!!
> 
> Happy Smoking!!
> 
> Jen:tu


Hopefully there will be a LOLH 8, with the smoking ban in Illinois! :tu


----------

